# Bow Shop near Victoria



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

Can you recommend a bow shop near Victoria. My son has grown and I need to have his bow adjusted.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## STXbowhunt (May 28, 2011)

J&J Archery in Port Lavaca.


----------



## garzanoe (Dec 2, 2006)

*Victoria Bow Shop*

There was a bow shop in Victoria near the intersection of Laurent and Airline in that strip center there(it faces Laurent St.). Sorry don't remember the though.


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

J&J in port lavaca


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

The one on Laurent closed down.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

J&J archery Jerry and Ray are good


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll post another vote for J&J with a story copied from another forum to go with it from last deer season.

_"I had a small issue with the rest on my bow this weekend. I called J&J Archery in Port Lavaca to ensure they would be open. I arrived to a very busy shop as it was lunch time following a 90 minute drive. I spoke to the man in charge and told him what time I needed to be leaving town in order to get back on stand that evening and went to lunch at Wait-a-Burger.

I come back about an hour later and was informed that his other tech had returned from lunch and was working the problem. About thirty minutes later he was finished and had went above and beyond on the repair. I went to their range, shot it, made a small sight adjustment and was back in Bidness.

Killed a doe with complete confidence the next morning.

Thanks to J&J."_


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

*J&J archery*

Have used them for years and they are great people. I have had friends buy a bow form R&M in El Campo and they werent happy with it saying they couldnt shoot good groups. Sent them and the bow to J&J and they never had a problem after that. J&J will take care of everything for you and do very good work.

Cody


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

X2 on J&J


----------

